# Cleaning plastic chrome



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

What's the best way of cleaning and trying to restore some shine to plastic chrome. i.e. badges, window trims etc.


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to use auto glym metal polish on that stuff, still do on real chrome and stainless:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

NissanMan said:


> I used to use auto glym metal polish on that stuff, still do on real chrome and stainless:thumb:


I have some Meg's metal polish but did not know if this would of had to much cut in it. I assumed the plastic chrome would be quite soft.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

id_doug said:


> I have some Meg's metal polish but did not know if this would of had to much cut in it. I assumed the plastic chrome would be quite soft.


use glass cleaner :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> use glass cleaner :thumb:


Cheers, I feel a few descrete test sections coming on. I guess just go for it and stop worrying


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've always found Jeffs acrylic prime really good on plastic chrome, I use the strong version.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

During the pre wash, snow foam phase - I use an apc diluted at 1:10 ratio - and spray on and agitate with envy brush.

Post wash - I used megs last touch on a microfibre for a final wipedown.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

a non abrassive paint cleanser works very well with a mf pad and has shocked a couple of owners who thought they were going tohave to replace the trim.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had good results with both Jeff's prime and Dodo Lime prime, both used with a microfibre pad or with a MF cloth if it's difficult to reach places.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Like this....Tarnished Mini grill....









And after 3m Scratch remover....









HTH


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I used SRP


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers everyone, some top tips there. I think I was just being way to careful and apprehensive about using anything with a cutting element in it.



Reflectology said:


> Like this....Tarnished Mini grill....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great result if I can achieve something like that I will be very pleased.

Cheers folks.


----------

